# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Lelang Koi >  Sanke I s/d 1/1/10 jam 13.00WSK

## zieco

Mau lelang ikan nih...


Sanke
Lokal 
21cm
Start 60.000
Kelipatan 10.000
Bungkus di 150.000 ketik "Bungkus Dong"
Ongkir di tanggung Pemenang
Thanx

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

